# Finlay versus Doorstop



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That's adorable.... I wonder if he's going to do that all of the time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finlay*

Finlay and that video are priceless!!!

Talk about inexpensive entertainment for Finlay!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Be careful! I no longer have any rubber ends on mine....I think my KILLER PUPS consumed them! Love the playful bowing!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

ZeppGold said:


> That's adorable.... I wonder if he's going to do that all of the time.


He's only gone back to it twice since then, passes it no problem and we seem to have them everywhere -I don't want it to become a bad habit of course, but for now -hilarious. They screw off easily incase it becomes less than funny!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

That is just too cute!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OM goodness......way too cute! Nice way to start my Monday morning at work!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That was adorable! Couldn't you just sit and watch him all day long??


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Sophie_Mom said:


> That was adorable! Couldn't you just sit and watch him all day long??


Yes, I watch him more than the TV when it's on, he's too awesome.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Definitely brought a smile to my face....adorable. Yep, I no longer have any rubbers on my door stops.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hahahaha.... our dog use to do that too. We don't have the rubber thing on our doorstops either. I LOVED the video.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That is just too cute for words!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Adorable!! So cute.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG<its so cute!!!!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

As the daughter of a friend says...."SUPERRRRRRRRR CUUUUUTE!!!!!!!!"
Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## lizandhec (Sep 20, 2009)

That is so cute! Puppies are just the cutest things!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a funny video. He really showed that door stop who rules the house.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

That is too cute! I love how he turned his head away and just cut his eyes back to see if it was still there. What a little doll, he is incredibly adorable.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL thats too cute. Reminds me of Joey when he chases his tail.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

aww! he is just so cute!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Adorable video!!!! Doesn't take much to amuse a puppy


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Finlay is adorable. Sweet video.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

That was just tooooooooo cute!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh. My. Goodness. This is the cutest video I have EVER seen!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is absolutely darling!


----------



## bmarleyzq8 (Jun 14, 2010)

LMAO. Thats too funny!


----------

